# Hellsbay DevilRay



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

ChrisM here some pics of your baby, She's all cleaned up and ready to go.. I'll see you Monday, BTW I'm bring a fly rod. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

































































Weight 
325lbs. 
(Less than 800lbs w/ engine and fuel)

Draft 
5" fully rigged w/engine and fuel

Length 
14' 8" 
(15'6" overall w/ engine trimmed up)

Beam 
67"'

MfrRecommendedPower
Mercury™ 15-40 HP


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice !!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks jan


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sweet boat!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How much do one of these bad boys cost?


----------

